
Linux Kernel Library - AnbeSivam
http://www.researchgate.net/publication/224164682_LKL_The_Linux_kernel_library
======
AnbeSivam
Though this paper is from 2010. it is interesting because of the recent set of
commits.
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1511.0/01898.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1511.0/01898.html)
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1511.0/01980.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1511.0/01980.html)

I find it similar to rumpkernel(based on netbsd), but based on linux, so
drivers are available for more devices. Wondering if this would allow me to
use nvidia CUDA libraries in smartos/illumos.

